# Dog wants to kill cats -- what to do.



## The Longhunter (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm stumped by a dog problem.  I've trained dogs, putting both hunting and obedience titles on them.  So I don't know it all, but I know a little.

Anyway, we have a pound puppy, about 65 lbs.  He was 6 months old when we got him, and was taken to the pound when he was a small puppy (no kill facility).

As a pet he is the sweetest dog you can imagine.  Gets along well with our older dog,  doesn't tear up too much, , gentle, and so on.

Problem is that he hates cats,  it not just the normal chase them till they go up a tree, but catch them and kill them.  Thank goodness, he hasn't killed one yet, but it's not because he hasn't tried.  He hunts them down if he gets the chance, and is oblivious to cat bites and claws.  I can pull him off the cat, but only with a lot of effort, and even then, he still goes after the cat with me holding it.


This is causing a serious issue with me and the SO, because she wants to get rid of him.  We have had him about 2 years now, and I like him.

We don't have any cats to do aversion therapy with.  

Is there anyway to break him of this obsession with cats.  We've always had dogs that lived in peace with cats, and they were Weirmaraners which are notorious cat haters.  They would all chase a stray cat, but they weren't obsessed with catching it and killing it.

Suggestions?


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 16, 2014)

What kind of dog is he?


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 16, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> What kind of dog is he?



Mixed breed pound puppy, supposedly half boxer/half lab, he's got some sort of bully dog in him for sure.  About 65 lbs.


----------



## dick7.62 (Feb 16, 2014)

You could probably give him away to a cat hater.


----------



## Rabbitjack (Feb 16, 2014)

My guess about all you can do is keep him away from cats...it's in his nature


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 16, 2014)

Turn him loose


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 17, 2014)

Pet that dog and tell him "GOOD BOY!"

seriously... there is probably nothing you can do to change him.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 17, 2014)

A friend of a friend had a couple of these guys:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serval

He never had to worry about dogs. Two 50lb cats will take care of their ownselves.

Some jackwagon loosed a pitbull on them on day and one cat ripped it's throat out while the other cat eviscerated it.


----------



## Murphy (Feb 18, 2014)

Tri-Tronics


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 19, 2014)

if yall dont have cats where did he going after them? If he is running loose that is another issue, if the cats come into his fenced in area or house tuff fo the cat.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 19, 2014)

Go get a skunk aka pole cat. He will learn his lesson real quick.


----------



## biker13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Had a dog the same way, he never changed.Just kept him away from cats.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 19, 2014)

Pretty pup biker....


----------



## Melvin4730 (Feb 20, 2014)

Get rid of the cat.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a mix breed lab and American bulldog,that has the same affection for cats as your's and im sorry to say I haven't found a way to break him. we've learned to live with it and go out of our way to keep him from them.best of luck to ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeff Raines said:


> Turn him loose



Yup, let da dawg eat !!


----------



## cramer (Mar 1, 2014)

Put a bird feeder out in the yard - and keep it full

Nothing you can do , that dog don't like cats


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Breed him with luck it will be genetic.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 1, 2014)

Ruger#3 said:


> Breed him with luck it will be genetic.



Pound puppy,  the pound took care of that.


----------



## Tim1980 (Mar 10, 2014)

He can be trained to avoid cats!!  PM me for more info!


----------



## oldways (Mar 12, 2014)

Sounds like a keeper good dog


----------



## Joe Overby (Mar 12, 2014)

I fail to see the issue...


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 12, 2014)

The dog might choke on the cat.


----------



## Joe Overby (Mar 12, 2014)

Good point...


----------



## MFOSTER (Mar 16, 2014)

Murphy said:


> Tri-Tronics



X 2 it will not make him like them but can change his attitude towards them be persistent with it if he's real tuff it may take a couple encounters the word no with the electricity will work


----------



## ladyluvs2fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Call in the Dog Whisperer ; if he can't fix him no-one can. 

Seriously though, is it just cats or all small critters.  He may have a very strong prey drive and the stubbornness of the bulldog.  Bad combo.  Exercise and intense training may work, it all depends on how much time and effort you want to invest.


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 21, 2014)

Use the snake aversion technique. Get a shock collar and a cat in a cage. Let the dog sniff the cat and light him up. After two sessions my Lab would have a heart attack when he ran up on a snake.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 7, 2014)

Well get rid of the dog my neighbor had a dog like that a beat him back to his yard with a fence plank after chasing my cat up on porch trying to kill it after that I never had a problem


----------



## pine nut (Apr 28, 2014)

Most people's dogs "mind them " when it suits them,  "them" being the dog, which means they decide "not this time.  This is my territory!"  If he truly accepts your leadership and knows that you mean business he will obey your command, end of story.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 2, 2014)

ladyluvs2fish said:


> Call in the Dog Whisperer ; if he can't fix him no-one can.
> 
> Seriously though, is it just cats or all small critters.  He may have a very strong prey drive and the stubbornness of the bulldog.  Bad combo.  Exercise and intense training may work, it all depends on how much time and effort you want to invest.



It's just cats.  We have the usual yard vermin, squirrels, chipmunks, and he gives them a courtesy chase, but nothing like cats.  He can be inside and see a cat across the cul de sac, and he will nearly go through the closed window.  Couldn't care less about birds.  Deer he barks at, Even the occasional coon doesn't get much of a rise, cats, he goes berserk.  

The aversion therapy would work, if I could get a cat that will cooperate.


----------



## Budda (May 4, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pet that dog and tell him "GOOD BOY!".




This.  Then buy him some breath mints.


----------



## T.P. (May 5, 2014)

X3 on the shock collar.


----------



## cmfireman (May 12, 2014)

I had to go the Tri-Tronics route for an American bulldog mix pound puppy.  He has a very strong prey drive and will follow a deer trail until he is gone, and try to jump the neighbors dogs when they get in his territory. He now listens to my verbal commands 95% of the time and when they don't work just a beep from the collar without shock will turn him around.  I really didn't want to go that route, but it keeps me and him out of trouble and I wouldn't hesitate to train another dog the same way.


----------



## englishmonster (May 28, 2014)

TriTronics


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a cat that lives around my utlilty houses.  I put her there to keep mice and squirrels (squirrels, mostly) out of them.  There is a fence between my back yard and the utility houses.  The dogs have the run of the back yard and the cat has the run of the property next door (which I own, too).  She is only about 3 months old and my dogs would have loved to get her.  My weenie dog has dug under the fence (not after her) and my boxer/pit mix has lunged into the fence.

I didn't spend two grand on a fence for them to go throught it, so I ran three strands of electric fence just inside the chain link.  It took one day.  

Problem solved.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 8, 2014)

I have seen once before a man take an animal the dog killed and beat the dog with it to no end.  After several good whacks the dog shied away form the dead animal.  (a chicken or duck or something if I recall right)


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a lab , a beagle and Chiwawa. They all give my 13 puond cat a lot of distance.


----------



## creekrocket (Jun 18, 2014)

dick7.62 said:


> You could probably give him away to a cat hater.



^^^^---- this was my first thought.


----------



## creekrocket (Jun 18, 2014)

Budda said:


> This.  Then buy him some breath mints.



And this was my second thought...


----------

